# Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2007)

*Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

Das kühle Nass zählt mit zu den wichtigsten Effekten in Spielen. PCGH blickt daher zurück auf 20 Jahre Wassereffekte in Spielen.

Basis des Rückblicks ist ein Artikel der Kollegen von Games Radar. PCGH hat deren Retrospektive aufgegriffen und um einige wichtige PC-Spiele erweitert. So können wir Ihnen eine Galerieübersicht von Wasser in Spielen liefern, die vom Flight Simulator 1 bis hin zu Crysis reicht. Klassiker wie Pirates fehlen ebenfalls nicht.

Aber im Artikel sind sicher nicht alle Spiele mit Screenshots gewürdigt, die es gibt. Deshalb sollt ihr mithelfen und die Liste vervollständigen. Am besten gleich mit Screenshot. Es fehlen sicherlich noch reine Wasserspiele (schönes Wortspiel) wie Schleichfahrt & Co.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. November 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

Wenn du mir sagst, wie ich 'nen Screenshot mit Schleichfahrt machen kann, mir 'nen Link zum 3dfx Patch liefern kannst, grab ichs mal zusammen mit 'nem 'Nostalgiesystem' aus und mach ein paar.

Hast noch ein paar "Sonderwünsche"?
Warcraft 2, Starcraft vielleicht??


----------



## Malkav85 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

Schleichfahrt befindet sich auch noch in meinem Besitz ^^ Sogar mit einem "Nostalgiesystem" Celeron 500mhz, 4MB 2D Karte AGP, 512MB SD Ram und sagenhaften 8 GB *gg* inkl. Win 98 

Ich glaub, bei "Indianer Jones & the fate of atlantis" gabs auch Wasser ?!?


----------



## Piy (28. November 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

gta san andreas, ich hatte oft meine tastatur fixiert mit nem stift und bin rumgeschwommen, während ich außer haus war, damit ich mehr muskeln bekomm  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(sry hatte bessere screenys, aber fraps gibt nur mist aus )


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

Hier ich hab was schönes. Turok von 1996 absolut geiles Spiel. Neben GoldenEye mein absoluter Lieblingsshooter bis zu HL1. Ich installiers kurz und mach dann ein paar Wasserscreenshots.

@ Stefan Payne 
es gibt doch Patches bzw. Emulatoren da laufen 3Ddx Spiele auch auf neues Systemen mit neuen Grakas. Bei mir hat es sogar funktioniert und der N64 Emulator Ultra64 lief. 
Ich hab jetz gefunden wie er heißt. Hier der Link http://dege.freeweb.hu/
Die Bedienung ist leider etwas umständlich aber du wirst das schon hinbekommen


----------



## Piy (28. November 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

attack on pearl harbor 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sry, is alles nich so geschichtlich, aber ich geh grad alle spiele durch, die hier liegen ^^


----------



## Piy (28. November 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

noch ein wunderschönes, von wc3 ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind weitere gewünscht?

titan quest ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn du mir sagst, wie ich 'nen Screenshot mit Schleichfahrt machen kann, mir 'nen Link zum 3dfx Patch liefern kannst, grab ichs mal zusammen mit 'nem 'Nostalgiesystem' aus und mach ein paar.
> 
> Hast noch ein paar "Sonderwünsche"?
> Warcraft 2, Starcraft vielleicht??



Alles 

Googeln ist auch ne Option.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. November 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> @ Stefan Payne
> es gibt doch Patches bzw. Emulatoren da laufen 3Ddx Spiele auch auf neues Systemen mit neuen Grakas. Bei mir hat es sogar funktioniert und der N64 Emulator Ultra64 lief. Mir fällt leider der Name von dem Programm nicht mehr ein.


Zeckes Glideemulator funzt nicht bei DOS Games 
Ich mach mich dann mal ran, meine Voodoos zu suchen  

PS: bleibt noch die Frage mit dem Bildschirmschuss 
Naja, notfalls abfotografieren, schaut zwar doof aus aber irgendwas is ja imma...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

@ Stafan Payne
Du warst zu schnell und ich zu langsam. Hier nochmal der Link http://dege.freeweb.hu/
much fun


----------



## wolf7 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

hier mal scorched 3D


----------



## mein_kleiner_tod (28. November 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

Il2 FB mit Pacific Fighters (2006??)
(vielleicht finde ich ja noch einen Screenshot vom Ur Il2 von 2001 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und Dungeonkeeper II (JAhr?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beides nicht legendär, aber dafür klassisch


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. November 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

lasst doch diese ImageShack S***** sein, bidde.

Das ist so einfach hier ein Foto hoch zu laden.


----------



## Crogge (29. November 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

Hallo PC Games Community,

Ich habe gerade den Newsletter bekommen über die "25 Jahre" Wasser in Spielen, weshalb ich nun mal meinen favoriten poste. 
Außerdem bin ich begeisterter Fan der PC Games bereits seit über 10 Jahren.

Die Bilder habe ich vor ca 5-10 Minuten auf dem WoW Server/Realm _[Vom Benutzer entfernt]_ gemacht und ich hoffe sie gefallen euch, sie sind aus dem Spiel "World of Warcraft" was seine Hauptentwicklung im Jahr 2003-2004 hatte. Ich finde das die Umwelt und selbstverständlich das Wasser dank der Shader sehr schön ist und auch unter Wasser sich heute noch zeigen kann.

In gegensatz zu anderen spielen kommen hier auch gerne mal erinnerungen auf, aus guten WoW Zeiten. "Weißt du noch als wir das erste mal am Strand von ... waren" "Ist es denn nicht schön hier ?" das erinnert an schöne WoW Zeiten.

Man muss dazu sagen das ich die Grafikeinstellungen auf "Mittel-Hoch" habe und das spiel auf meinem 3 Jahre alten Notebook trotz der schönen Grafik einwandfrei läuft, also auch von der Engine her eine Meisterleistung.

Ich sitze gerne mal mit guten WoW Freunden einfach an einem schönen Strand und unterhalte mich, nebenbei hört man den angenehmen Ton des Meeres. Ja, so habe ich auch viele Leute aus WoW im echten Leben kennen gelernt man danke es alles dem Wasser aus einem Spiel.

Ich lege sehr häufig Wert auf kleine Details, und gerade bei WoW bin ich da defentiv nicht enttäuscht.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen,
Serveradministrator Crogge


----------



## cougar (29. November 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

Also wenn ich "Wasserspiele" höre denke ich als Atari 800 XL / ST FAN gleich mal ein wenig weiter zurück in die 80er Jahre. Und da fällt mir auf anhieb Silent Service II ein. Mann, wieviel Stunden habe ich da verbracht die Konvois zu versenken .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder der Klassiker Pitfall



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann gibt es noch den Spielhallen Klassiker Blue Max:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bekomme wieder Lust die Ataris auszupacken


----------



## d00mfreak (29. November 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

Wie, noch niemand hat das Wasser aus Morrowind gepostet? Afaik das erste "Shaderwasser", ging als "Quecksilber" in die Geschichte ein ^^


----------



## wolf7 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

also ich fand das Morrowind wasser immer übelst geil sah doch echt gut aus wenn ni sogar von der Grafik das beste


----------



## d00mfreak (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

Natürlich war das Wasser damals übelst geil, im Nachhinein nimmt man (ich) aber auch zur Kenntnis, dass die Effekte zu übertrieben dargestellt wurden


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Hier ich hab was schönes. Turok von 1996 absolut geiles Spiel. Neben GoldenEye mein absoluter Lieblingsshooter bis zu HL1. Ich installiers kurz und mach dann ein paar Wasserscreenshots.
> 
> @ Stefan Payne
> es gibt doch Patches bzw. Emulatoren da laufen 3Ddx Spiele auch auf neues Systemen mit neuen Grakas. Bei mir hat es sogar funktioniert und der N64 Emulator Ultra64 lief.
> ...



danke für die Pics!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*



Piy schrieb:


> sind weitere gewünscht?



Yes, immer her damit!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*



Crogge schrieb:


> Hallo PC Games Community,
> 
> Ich habe gerade den Newsletter bekommen über die "25 Jahre" Wasser in Spielen, weshalb ich nun mal meinen favoriten poste.
> Außerdem bin ich begeisterter Fan der PC Games bereits seit über 10 Jahren.
> ...



Wow gehört sowieso in jede gute History-Liste


----------



## elianda (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

Geht es genaugenommen um die Wasseroberflaeche oder auch andere Ansichten?
Wie z.B. die Wasserlevel in Turrican II (von der Seite)
oder Bubble Bobble wo es herunterfliesst.
Oder IK+ wo es nur als Hintergrund ist.

Sind die 20 Jahre ein festes Zeitlimit?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

Wave Race, ein Spiel von 96, erschienen für das N64 und sein Nachfolger von 2001 für den Gamecube. Das Spielgeschehen ist hauptsächlich im Wasser. Super ich hab zwar ein N64, hab das Spiel aber nie gezockt. Soll wohl ganz gut gewesen sein


----------



## elianda (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

1 Congo Bongo

2 International Karate

3 California Games


----------



## natavidat (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

so, ersteinmal einen wunderschönen guten tag.
anbei ein bild aus Sid Meyer' Civilisation, ich schätze mal so von anfang der 90er jahre

ich werde noch ein paar aus anderen spielen machen und hochladen


----------



## natavidat (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

und hier ein foto aus doom (natürlich dem orginal  )


----------



## Jake Dunn (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Wettbewerb: Spiele mit legendären Wassereffekten*

Hab hier mal ein ordentliches Bild vom Far Cry Wasser  und CoJ (Dx9)


----------

